# Mylar bags



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

We are getting ready to pack some of our dry foods in bags and buckets, but I have a question. We have some mylar covering used in indoor gardening and are wondering if these could be used to make mylar bags by using an iron to seal the sides like you are supposed to do with the tops. Comments? Ideas?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

There exist different grades of mylar. All mylar is NOT created equal. Some mylar will actually allow the passage of gases by diffusion. Not good if the intent is to protect your long-term food storage.

Don't skimp or re-cycle mylar that may not be suitable for the purpose you intend.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

*Mylar Bags are Not Just Mylar*

the mylar sheeting used for food packing is actually a multi layer composite sheet ..... the mylar used for emergency blankets and such are not adequate .....


----------

